# Favorite/least favorite Christmas songs?



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just wondering what yours is/are.
Xoxoxo 

I love O Holy Night, by anybody. I love John Lennon's Happy Christmas (War is Over). I love Neil Diamond's version of Santa Claus is coming to town. My nieces have loved it since they were babies.

I don't mean to be un ho, ho, ho, but when I hear Paul McCartney's A wonderful Christmas time, I want to scream bloody murder. 

Here's Neil Diamond singing a Christmas song. Lol. Enjoy.
Xoxoxox

Neil Diamond Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - YouTube


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Searching for the music for the Merry Fluffy Holiday Video was a challenge because there are so many good ones. There are few I don't like.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love it Kerry! I will have to listen to John Lennons Happy Christmas as I am a fan of his!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love White Christmas !


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I DETEST Burl Ives Holly Jolly Christmas. Can deal with most all else.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

There are quite a few that I like :

Merry Texas Christmas
There always be a Christmas
Silver Bells
Silent Night
Pretty Paper (by Willie Nelson)
I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus
Frosty the snow man
Little Darling
Grand'ma got run over by a Reindeer
Did you know that Santa is a Texas Cowboy

I definitely don't like Neil Diamonds version of Santa Claus coming to town.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

My favorite is Oh Holy Night!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My very favorite is "The Holly & The Ivy" followed by "Unto Us a Child Is Born" from "Handel's Messiah" and number 3 is "Jesu Joy of Men's Desiring"...I really dislike "Jingle Bell Rock" and "Holly Jolly Christmas" and if I hear "Feliz Navidad" one more time, I think I will pull my hair out!:smpullhair::innocent:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My favs are 
Here comes Suzy Snowflake
Its a marshmellow world that we live in These two songs make me think of maltese babies  

and another one is Dominic the Italian Christmas donkey  LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Of traditional -- I love Silent Night best with O Little Town of Bethlehem a close 2nd. Of modern day, my favorite is the Christmas Song (Chestnuts roasting by an open fire) with Silver Bells a close runner up.

I really don't like Jingle Bells all that much and I don't like the ones that go for weird like Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer.

But overall I truly love almost all of the Holiday songs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my most favorite one is LITTLE DRUMMER BOY

here are a few of my other favorite ones
WHAT CHILD IS THIS
ANGELS WE AVE HEARD ON HIGH
AWAY IN A MANGER
HARK THE HEARLD ANGELS SING
OH HOLY NIGHT
OH LITTLE TOWN OF BETHLEHEM
SILENT NIGHT


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh yes I forgot about the Little Drummer boy. I love this one too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love just about all Christmas songs but my favorite is Oh Holy Night!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I love Holy Night by anyone, fav version is Josh Groban's. Love anything from Trans Siberian Orchestra and Manheim Steamroller.

I detest all versions of Santa Baby.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I like most traditional Christmas songs, and actually most modern ones too. I think The Christmas Song is my favorite though. That and Rudolph or Frosty. Those are just fun. And Silver Bells, and Drummer Boy. 

My least favorite is the one with the little girl singing about what she wants for Christmas. I think it's called "I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas", it drives me nuts. I can't stand it. I also cannot listen to "The Christmas Shoes" It's so sad...:smcry: If I do happen to listen to it, its so hard not to cry...:smcry:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I hate "Grandma got run over by a reindeer"....HATE IT!!!! But yet, I love "I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas"...its one of my ringtones..LOL*

*I love "O Come Emmanuel" and "The halleluja (SP) Chorus"....*

*We went and saw the Transiberian Orchestra last year at Christmas...it was called "The Lost Christmas Eve"...fantastic!!!! Lasers, Strobes, Fire, smoke...awesome concert!!! It had a theme and was really wonderful. At the end they did some of their older stuff like "Hall of the Mountain King"...and they lit up everything at once...All the lights and the fire and smoke...it was AWESOME!!!*


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Love Carol of the bells, silent night. Gettin nuttin for Christmas

I HATE HATE Alien for Christmas

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Love this thread! 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So yall know I'm a Gemini. Not surprisingly I love Silent Night...completely classic and of course.....[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUIAkGLbSNc"]christmas don't be late (original)- alvin and the chipmunks - YouTube[/ame] :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are the ones I tend to like. Mostly classics. Ones like Silent Night, O Holy Night, Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, Little Drummer Boy, I'll be Home for Christmas, White Christmas, Silver Bells, Do You Hear What I Hear, Chestnuts roasting on an Open Fire. We had the 4 hour drive to VT last weekend and having discontinued subscription services (because they kept playing the same stuff over and over) we were hard pressed not to find Christmas music. There are some great old classics, a few newer ones that were good and then a lot of songs I could pull my hair out. :smpullhair:I just hate cutesy, repetitive or stupid ones.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just thought of another one I can't stand. Where are you Christmas? If Faith Hill looked at a freaking calendar, she wouldn't ask such a stupid question. Lol 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:smilie_tischkante:OH no, I am never going to make everyone happy with the song choices for the video.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

beckinwolf said:


> I like most traditional Christmas songs, and actually most modern ones too. I think The Christmas Song is my favorite though. That and Rudolph or Frosty. Those are just fun. And Silver Bells, and Drummer Boy.
> 
> My least favorite is the one with the little girl singing about what she wants for Christmas. I think it's called "I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas", it drives me nuts. I can't stand it. I also cannot listen to "The Christmas Shoes" It's so sad...:smcry: If I do happen to listen to it, its so hard not to cry...:smcry:



I have never heard of 'The Christmas Shoes'' so I googled it, oh my gosh it is so sad, :smcry: but it really is what Christmas is all about, Thanks Becky


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love most of the classics like O Holy Night, Silent Night, etc but for me it just doesn't feel like Christmas until I've listened to my favorite: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CbL8qndoVE]*NSYNC - The First Noel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

mdbflorida said:


> :smilie_tischkante:OH no, I am never going to make everyone happy with the song choices for the video.


Oh Mags, 
Lol. Please don't pay attention to anything I say.
Xoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I love so many Christmas songs. Here are several of my favorites ...

_
O Holy Night_

_Adeste Fideles_
_
White Christmas_

_Little Drummer Boy_
_
Do You Hear What I Hear_

_Silent Night_

_The Christmas Waltz_

_Winter Wonderland_

_The Christmas Shoes_
_
The Christmas Blessing_
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTXQ0t9k4NA]The Christmas Blessing- Newsong (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread made me think of all the other Christmas songs I like that I forgot to mention. "Do You Hear What I Hear", "White Christmas", "Holly Jolly Christmas", "Walking in a Winter Wonderland" I love all of those. And of course any thing by either Mannheim Steamroller, or Transiberian Orchestra. I've seen both of them live before. I also love when the Chipmunks used to sing Christmas songs. I used to have a Christmas album by them. Back when I had a record player. This is the perfect thread to put me in the Christmas mood!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

beckinwolf said:


> I like most traditional Christmas songs, and actually most modern ones too. I think The Christmas Song is my favorite though. That and Rudolph or Frosty. Those are just fun. And Silver Bells, and Drummer Boy.
> 
> My least favorite is the one with the little girl singing about what she wants for Christmas. I think it's called "I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas", it drives me nuts. I can't stand it. I also cannot listen to "The Christmas Shoes" It's so sad...:smcry: If I do happen to listen to it, its so hard not to cry...:smcry:





Matilda's mommy said:


> I have never heard of 'The Christmas Shoes'' so I googled it, oh my gosh it is so sad, :smcry: but it really is what Christmas is all about, Thanks Becky


There is the movie ... *The Christmas Shoes* ... and, the sequel ... *The Christmas Blessing* The ending to "The Christmas Blessing" (I think) is so touching.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know how I forget this...my other all time favorite is Mary Did you Know? It always chokes me up when I hear it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I LOVE "So This Is Christmas" and I like "Jingle Bell Rock". Also like "Christmas Shoes" like some others here. Did you guys see the movie. Its the saddest movie ever!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have never heard of 'The Christmas Shoes'' so I googled it, oh my gosh it is so sad, :smcry: but it really is what Christmas is all about, Thanks Becky


 
See the movie part one and two..................... trust me I cant watch or listen to the Christmas shoes without bawling my eyes out..................... mind you I cant control my tears when listening to Silent Night! 

Felize navidad........................... LOL there is one that is called Police stop my car LMAO ok I guess it goes with my Insurance sense of humour!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I LOVE "So This Is Christmas" and I like "Jingle Bell Rock". Also like "Christmas Shoes" like some others here. Did you guys see the movie. Its the saddest movie ever!


 so this is Christmas.................. it makes me tear up! :blush:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I love anything sung by Bing Crosby, and the music from The Nutcracker.
We have a family tradition of going to see the Boston Ballet perform The Nutcracker every Christmas, so those songs always bring back good memories.

I hate to sound like a Scrooge, but I am so tired of most of the songs. They have been playing them everywhere I go since before Halloween this year - grocery store, Target, Home Depot, and they all seem to have the same soundtrack! It is the same twenty or so songs over and over!
"Simply...having.... a Wonderful Christmas Time!"


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> Just thought of another one I can't stand. Where are you Christmas? If Faith Hill looked at a freaking calendar, she wouldn't ask such a stupid question. Lol
> Xoxoxoxo


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


I love God Rest Ye Merry Genlemen by Phil Keaggy and Kim Hill. For those who have never heard of Phil Keaggy, possibly one of the most gifted and talented guitarists ev-ah! And a kind and gentle soul as well. Back in the 80's I was working with a Christian Concert Promotion group and met him several times. I have the best memory of him being so kind to an older woman who helped with the home cooked meals for the artists and made such good pies. They were so good that during intermission he went down for another piece. Asked her how she was enjoying the concert. She told him she really liked it but it was a little too loud for her. He told her it was a little too loud for him too and pulled an extra set of earplugs from his pocket and gave them to her telling her he always wears earplugs at concerts. His included.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAL7wWxLkI&noredirect=1]God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen - Kim Hill and Phil Keaggy - YouTube[/ame]


And the fabulous Bette Midler's Cool Yule!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOq4gK0Im0M&noredirect=1]Bette Midler - Cool Yule - YouTube[/ame]

Vanessa William's What Child Is This 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiGeR0lwpkI&noredirect=1]!!VANESSA WILLIAMS "WHAT CHILD IS THIS"!! - YouTube[/ame]

And no one did Christmas songs like Karen Carpenter. 

What are you doing New Year's Eve?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sl1xhU7xpk&noredirect=1]Carpenters - What Are You Doing New Year's Eve? - YouTube[/ame]

and Merry Christmas Darling
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR1ujXx2p-I&noredirect=1]Merry Christmas, Darling - The Carpenters - YouTube[/ame]

James Taylor's Christmas Song
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDQVmMVKE_w&noredirect=1]James Taylor - The Christmas Song - YouTube[/ame]

Eartha Kitt's Santa Baby
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFMyF9fDKzE&noredirect=1]Santa Baby! "Original Song 1953" Eartha Kitt! - YouTube[/ame]

Oh and one of my faves...no one does it better than Charles Brown, Merry Christmas Baby
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJJwk-Opw4&noredirect=1]Merry Christmas Baby - Charles Brown - YouTube[/ame]


Just to name a few... lol


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't hate me ... but The Little Drummer Boy made me want to scream beginning when I was a teenager and more involved in church. I just felt, What, the "real" Christmas story isn't good enough for you? 

I think my favorite is still O Holy Night. We learned to sing it in French in my 2nd year in high school. Also "Rodolph etait un renne" which I still remember, too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mss said:


> Don't hate me ... but The Little Drummer Boy made me want to scream beginning when I was a teenager and more involved in church. I just felt, What, the "real" Christmas story isn't good enough for you?
> 
> I think my favorite is still O Holy Night. We learned to sing it in French in my 2nd year in high school. Also "Rodolph etait un renne" which I still remember, too.


I look at it this way. The "real" Christmas story could have very well have had that sweet little drummer boy there with the three wise men. Often in life ... stories change as they get passed on from person to person. 

I love what the gentlman (Jake) on the link below wrote about *The Little Drummer Boy*

And, no ... I don't hate you. LOL 

Little Drummer Boy ? JakeBouma.com


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

donnad said:


> I don't know how I forget this...my other all time favorite is Mary Did you Know? It always chokes me up when I hear it.


Donna, I love that one. Here it is!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPsgIhlYQmM"]Mary, Did You Know with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

My other favorite is Pie Jesu. Love it!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6RSB39DMfM"]Celtic Woman - Pie Jesu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking at these again for music for this year's video. Has anyone seen the new one Do they know it's Christmas? Touching.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

For me, it's all of Pentatonix xmas songs. They seem to get it just right. 

[Official Video] Mary, Did You Know? - Pentatonix - YouTube

[Official Video] Carol of the Bells - Pentatonix - YouTube

[Official Video] Little Drummer Boy - Pentatonix - YouTube


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I love this thread all over again! Especially with the early snowfall this year, it seems like Christmas is here fast! It's crazy, but I had never heard of the song, "Mary, Did you Know" until this year. I just heard it and really listened to it for the first time. It's really good!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are cracking me up on this thread. What a happy subject.
I am with Marie and love the traditional songs with Silent Night, number one
and Oh Come All Ye Faithful, that I learned to sing in Latin, in Latin class. Still remember it. 
Least favorite, that Holly Jolly thing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> For me, it's all of Pentatonix xmas songs. They seem to get it just right.
> 
> [Official Video] Mary, Did You Know? - Pentatonix - YouTube
> 
> ...


Love, Pentatonix. Hadn't heard these Christmas songs. They're so awesome and their videos are amazing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

For me:
It is the Guardsman and a Snoopy Christmas:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbhzqoYYROA


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> For me, it's all of Pentatonix xmas songs. They seem to get it just right.
> 
> [Official Video] Mary, Did You Know? - Pentatonix - YouTube
> 
> ...


They are amazing, aren't they!!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I would say Wham - Last Christmas is both my favorite and least favorite  

Favorite because when this song starts terrorizing the radios the holidays are starting and that means - no school, less work and more fun with friends and family! 

Least favorite because after the first hearing, I can´t get it out of my head until Valentine´s


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just thought of another one I REALLY like. The song from the Charlie Brown Christmas special.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Please come home for Christmas by the Eagles is my favorite.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw Pentatonix when they were on that TV show a few years ago. I think they won and yes they are amazing.

Now I have a few good ones to pick for the video


----------

